# Offer to make siggies/avis/wallpapers... :)



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

I really love making all sorts of graphics, so if anyone would like a siggie or an avi of any kind, I'd be more than happy to do it for you! 

Just post the pics into this thread. THANX!  


Tanja  :blackcat


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Can you use this picture to make me a christmas signature? 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Zippy, here are two siggies - hope you like them.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG! They are both beautifull!! Hard to pick which one, but I am partial to the one with the snow!! THANK YOU! :jump


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yea! :jump I figured out how to upload it!! THanks so much. A little early for christmas, but I don't care!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh yea. What program do you have to do that with? I need to get it!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Zippy, I'm really glad you like it!     

I use _Photo Impact 8_ for the graphics. You can buy or download a free one-month trial version of the program on this site www.ulead.com
I simply love this program, it's real simple to use and you can do practically anything with it!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I must be brain dead. I downloaded it but have NO clue how to use it!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Don't worry you'll get used to it... when i first started I could hardly open the file with pics that I wanna work on! 

I'd be happy to offer some tutoring. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

> I use Photo Impact 8 for the graphics.


Finally! I was begining to feel like I was the only one here with that program and not Photoshop.  I must say, you do much better graphics with yours than I can with mine yet!


----------



## CatLoverJack (Nov 15, 2006)

Felis!! can you make one for me? Do any kind of one.. surprise me!

Heres a pic i want you to do


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Jack!  Must say I simply adore your kitty, she's too cute. 
Made you two siggies. Hope you like them.


----------



## CatLoverJack (Nov 15, 2006)

wow they are absolutely marvelous! thanks alot!!


----------

